# karata / paeta



## Jagorr

[karata vs paeta]

Hei,

Onko olemassa joku konteksti, jossa käytetään vain toista sanaa, mutta ei toista?


----------



## Forkka

En osaa vastata kattavasti, mutta *arvaan*, että joissain tapauksissa pakenemiseen liittyy pitkäkestoisuus, kesken oleminen. Kun sen sijaan käyttää verbiä karata, tulee usein kuvanneeksi kokonaisuuden, kokonaan tapahtuneen tapahtuman.

Nainen pakeni murhaajaa.
Nainen karkasi murhaajalta.

Kyyhky pakeni haukkaa. 
Kyyhky karkasi haukan kynsistä. 

Lisäksi tuntuu, että karkaamiseen liittyy useammin oma tahto kuin pakenemiseen, johon voi olla pakottava syy.

Muistisairas vanhus karkasi hoitokodista.
Muistisairas vanhus pakeni ulos hoitokodissa syttynyttä tulipaloa.


----------



## Jagorr

Mielenkiintoista! Olen myös huomannut, että kieltolauseissa käytetään verbiä "paeta":
_Pelkoa ei voi paeta. 
Mihinkään ei voi paeta.
Tästä vankilasta ei voi paeta._
Vaikka näissä tapauksissa tahto on vahvin. Onko "paeta" siis tavallisempi valinta nagaatiossa?


----------



## Ansku89

Tuohon viimeiseen sopisi mielestäni myös "karata". Sen sijaan kuvainnollisissa ilmaisuissa, kuten "pelkoa ei voi paeta", olisi hassua käyttää karata-sanaa. Se ei jotenkin oikein sovi.

Sanoisin myös, että pakenemiseen liittyy enemmän todellinen uhka. Jos lapsi tai nuori karkaa kotoa, voi kyseessä olla pelkkä teini-iän kapinointi, mutta jos hän pakenee kotoa, tulee vaikutelma, että kotona tapahtuu jotain pahaa.


----------



## Gavril

Valmistelin postausta, mutta sitten huomasin, että Ansku89 oli jo sanonut sen, minkä halusin sanoa.

Luettuani kysymyksen ensimmäinen asia, joka tuli mieleeni on, että _karkuri_ ("fugitive") johtuu _karata_-verbistä mutta _pakolainen_ ("refugee") _paeta_-verbistä.


----------



## Spongiformi

Karata-verbi on myös joissakin ilmauksissa, kuten ajatukset karkaavat. Tai vaikkapa lanka karkasi neulansilmästä. Tuli karkasi kulottajilta.


----------



## Forkka

Spongiformi said:


> Karata-verbi on myös joissakin ilmauksissa, kuten ajatukset karkaavat. Tai vaikkapa lanka karkasi neulansilmästä. Tuli karkasi kulottajilta.



Näistäkin tulee tunne, että karkaamiseen liittyy kokonaisuuden idea ja ajallinen rajoittuneisuus.

Vangin pakeneminen voi jatkua monta vuorokautta, mutta karkaaminen ei. Karkaaminen rajoittuu vankilan ulkopuolelle pääsemiseen. Sen jälkeen alkaa pakeneminen.


----------

